# Photography Exhibit: Lens - New Work by George Krause and Sean Perry



## dbermangallery (Jun 11, 2005)

Between August 4th and September 10th, please stop by d berman gallery in Austin, Texas, to see what acclaimed Austin-area photographers George Krause and Sean Perry are up to.
*
George Krause*s series of larger-than-life-size nudes present the human body in a serenely ethereal environment. His use of _sfumato_ in these insightful black and white portraits highlight the more often dismissed parts of an individuals physique. Kneecaps and fingertips, tattoos and the occasional adornment speak volumes in the absolute stillness of white light. Mr. Krause works from his studio in Wimberley, Texas. *Sean Perrys* photographs from the series Transitory focus on the industrial objects of human communication: cell towers, satellite dishes, and other mechanical things that, as Mr. Perry says, display an unexpected beauty and graceful clarity, only briefly revealed. The images exist in that transitory moment - between a tension of conflict and harmony, where intent is manifest and unfettered. Mr. Perry is an instructor of photography at Austin Community College.


 Please come show your support for these fellow photographers. There will be an opening reception on August 4th from 6-8 pm, and a gallery talk to be scheduled. d berman gallery is located at 1701 Guadalupe, at the intersection of 17th and Guadalupe streets, in Austin, Texas. Open 11-6 Tuesday-Saturday.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jun 11, 2005)

I thought this forum would be a better place for this thread.  If we weren't half way across the country from this, we'd probably come and check it out.


----------

